# Squat rack using steel angle



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I would use nothing less than 1/4"x2" square tubing (steel) to build this. Angle iron is good, but it can twist if you aren't careful, and you will have a bit of weight on it.


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you, Larry.


If it is a tube, do you still suggest 1/4" thickness?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being you'll be welding a tube can be made of 2 angle irons skip welded together and it may be a lot less expensive than tubing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bkris said:


> Thank you, Larry.
> 
> 
> If it is a tube, do you still suggest 1/4" thickness?


Yes 1/4" tube is stronger, and almost as economical.

Your design will need lots of bracing with the angle iron, as is you have a definite trap.

I have built stands from Square Tubing, and was always pleased with the result.

Do you have a welder, and skills to operate it?

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Being you'll be welding a tube can be made of 2 angle irons skip welded together and it may be a lot less expensive than tubing.


I have never found 2 angle irons that were perfectly straight enough to do this.

They are always "tweaked" just enough that they have at least a small gap along the seam, might need a full seam weld to be sure it is solid.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not up to date on all tubing welds but i do know when i welded 90° miter joints building a 10 ft. trailer the tube bowed like crazy inward. As a pup i didn't know to install temporary spreaders.:vs_mad:


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

"I have never found 2 angle irons that were perfectly straight enough to do this."

Uh I understand now why angle iron is not recommended.

"They are always "tweaked" just enough that they have at least a small gap along the seam, might need a full seam weld to be sure it is solid"

I was not going to angle cut and weld it but stack it at end and weld it. 

And, unfortunately I haven't acquired welding skills yet. I was going to hire some help


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bkris said:


> "I have never found 2 angle irons that were perfectly straight enough to do this."
> 
> Uh I understand now why angle iron is not recommended.
> 
> ...


Then a pro has all the tools to cut 45s on the corners, and brace the stuff to get perfect alignment. 

Spend the extra money now, and save a life , ( yours).

Or prevent a lifetime maiming. PLEASE.


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

bkris said:


> Hello DIYers.
> Also, the material I am planning to get is plain steel. What's the best way to drill holes and weld it?
> 
> Any advice or comments are appreciated.


2 x 2 x 1/4" square is way overkill if you are looking to hold something on the order of 200 pounds. 2 x 2 x 1/4" square is 5.4 pounds per foot ---- do a quick calculation of the total weight you end up with. Figure $1 or $2 per pound and do a quick calculation of what you are paying just for the steel. Strength required really depends on how its designed so its very difficult to make a recommendation. But my bench press bench is 1" x 1" x .075" and I have moved 300 pounds on it.

Best way to drill steel is on a drill press. Best way to weld it is with a MIG, but if you have to ask that question, the best way to weld it is to take it to a professional welder (and try to keep the design so the the high loads are not taken by welds loaded in shear or tension)


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

SPS-1 said:


> 2 x 2 x 1/4" square is way overkill if you are looking to hold something on the order of 200 pounds. 2 x 2 x 1/4" square is 5.4 pounds per foot ---- do a quick calculation of the total weight you end up with. Figure $1 or $2 per pound and do a quick calculation of what you are paying just for the steel. Strength required really depends on how its designed so its very difficult to make a recommendation. But my bench press bench is 1" x 1" x .075" and I have moved 300 pounds on it.
> 
> Best way to drill steel is on a drill press. Best way to weld it is with a MIG, but if you have to ask that question, the best way to weld it is to take it to a professional welder (and try to keep the design so the the high loads are not taken by welds loaded in shear or tension)



Ok, so 7 ft 2"x2"x1/" steel square tube weighs 37 lbs. And, just one side of the frame that I sketched above will weigh about 278.64 lbs :surprise: Not as lightweight as I was hoping far (since I want to keep it movable/foldable with a hinge installed on the garage wall). Strong as hell though. 



Is there any reference of load bearing capacity for a given gauge steel tubes horizontally? Sorry if this is a dumb question, I am no master in metal fabrication. 



Also, do you mind sharing the picture of your bench press with 1" tubes that you made?


Thanks!
-Kris


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You said that you are needing to hire a fabricator anyway, they have the charts that you seek.

Is there a local College that has a welding class?

If so contact the instructor, and get a student involved with this project.

You win by getting low cost labor, and the student wins by getting a class project to get a grade on.

If there is a local high school there might be a welding class there also.

And the school gets a good deal on steel also, to pass along to customers.


ED


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

That's a great idea. Thank you!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

bkris said:


> Also, do you mind sharing the picture of your bench press with 1" tubes that you made?



I didn't make it, I bought it. Its similar to the one pictured here. For $C 35, I doubt I could even buy the steel.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bkris said:


> That's a great idea. Thank you!


You're welcome.


ED


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

DIY is definitely admirable, but IDK, here's a new squat rack for $180, with lots of adjustment your DIY probably won't have. 








Full cage racks starting higher at $300. FB Marketplace has some near me used for $150 with weights, the DIY part would be figuring how to attach arms or something to fold it up to the wall if its not a cage.


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> DIY is definitely admirable, but IDK, here's a new squat rack for $180, with lots of adjustment your DIY probably won't have.
> View attachment 617779
> 
> 
> Full cage racks starting higher at $300. FB Marketplace has some near me used for $150 with weights, the DIY part would be figuring how to attach arms or something to fold it up to the wall if its not a cage.



Thanks. The options I am looking for is full squat rack so that I can have a spotter arm and foldable (so that I can park my cars). Also, I like to have pull up bar and may be set up pull down in the future in the same set up.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

This is a DIY site, and, as 3onthetree said, DIY is admirable, BUT... assuming that you absolutely cannot find anything that meets your wants and needs, my suggestion would be to focus the DIY aspect on drawing your specific requirements, including any critical dimensions, then find a local welding/fabrication shop and let them take it from there. Such shops are all over the country, and they design and build custom projects like this every day. Unless you're an engineer, with the ability to design something like this, the natural tendency is to overbuild it, which is going to increase weight and cost. And where would you buy the material? Steel supply houses sell in quantities and sizes larger than what you need, and, even if you do happen to have a smaller one that will chop it to size for you, you're going to pay a premium for it. And after that all you have is a trunk full of steel that you still need someone to assemble for you. A fab shop can look at your drawing, more than likely work with what they have on the racks, and weld it up, all in one fluid motion. You're still going to pay significantly more than something that it already on the market, so I'd take another look at some of them that are out there and see if there is any way to make one of them work.


----------



## bkris (Sep 27, 2020)

DexterII said:


> This is a DIY site, and, as 3onthetree said, DIY is admirable, BUT... assuming that you absolutely cannot find anything that meets your wants and needs, my suggestion would be to focus the DIY aspect on drawing your specific requirements, including any critical dimensions, then find a local welding/fabrication shop and let them take it from there. Such shops are all over the country, and they design and build custom projects like this every day. Unless you're an engineer, with the ability to design something like this, the natural tendency is to overbuild it, which is going to increase weight and cost. And where would you buy the material? Steel supply houses sell in quantities and sizes larger than what you need, and, even if you do happen to have a smaller one that will chop it to size for you, you're going to pay a premium for it. And after that all you have is a trunk full of steel that you still need someone to assemble for you. A fab shop can look at your drawing, more than likely work with what they have on the racks, and weld it up, all in one fluid motion. You're still going to pay significantly more than something that it already on the market, so I'd take another look at some of them that are out there and see if there is any way to make one of them work.


Those are valid points!. Right now, thats exactly what I am analyzing: Buy vs Build. 
One specific challenge I have with the market products is, they are not foldable (in the way I need)


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

There are actually many prefab products and DIY racks if you image search "foldable squat rack." They are mostly 1/2 cage in order to maintain foldability. Some made out of wood, I wouldn't trust those on the squatter bars with up to 300lbs banging down. Here's a good video at least visually, short on details:


----------

